# wild bird seed for chickens??



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

So hubby got a new job at a mill that blends and packages nothing but diff types wild bird feeds. Today he brought home about 30 lbs of black nyger seed plus another 40+ of wild bird blend which has all sorts of seeds. Also brought home 2 smaller like 5-10 lbs one of sunflower seeds (without hulls) the other of safflower seeds. This was product overage, miss bagged, or stuff they used in test, etc. The manager told him they let employees take this stuff for free. We are thinking awesome FREE chicken feed. I was gonna just mix it all together is a big trash can and give them a couple scoops each day as a sort of fancy scratch. They also free range over a large pasture and get kitchen scraps, etc. Do you think we could feed them mostly this way?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Personally, I would use it in a heartbeat. They are chickens. They scavenge anything and eat anything. You might need to add some calcium in some way, but that's ok. In fact, if I had a pig I would use the seed for that too along with some scraps. They are both scavenging animals. They aren't fragile creatures.


----------



## nc_mtn (Nov 24, 2007)

I would imagine the protein is pretty low compared to layer feed. But then again with the extra sunflower seed, it would help. I would certainly supplement with it. I've fed mine bird feed before because I've ran out of feed. They seemed to gobble it up. 
Also, if you're just looking for something to eat it, try looking into pigeons


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You'd be lucky if it's as high as 10% protein, when layers need at least 15%, along with lots of calcium.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Buy a bag of fish food, pellets, and mix it in with the seeds.
You will raise the protein and have very happy chickens.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

If I had access to these seeds--if the chickens like and eat them----I would mix them with their regular feed. Figure around how much protein is in the seed---then how much protein is in your regular feed mixed with the seed mixed in, then add enough supplement to get the protein up to 15/16% for layers. Me personally---I would grind some of the seed to see which way the chickens like it best. I do grind my feed now and mix in supplement to get 15, 16, and 24% protien. It saves me around 1/3 from store bought feed, but it takes a little of my time. Now if I had some free seed----I would save even more. Maybe you should bag some of these seeds and get someone not in your family to sell it for you on Craigslist---make some extra cash then.


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

Well the lowest protien of the bags was 10% the highest was 18%. The ingrediants on one of the bags was sunflower seeds, millet, and peanuts al were shelled!! I know it's not perfect feed but it was FREE!! We have about 50 chickens so every bit helps. I've been buying the cheaper farm store cat foot which is 30% protien and give them a bit of that a couple times a week. Thay always have oyster shell free choice. I don't think we will get enough to totally supply them but every bit help. I did give the goats a couple handfuls of the sunflower seeds.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

They will do great free ranging and the seeds. No need to grind them. MIx the seeds with their regular feed. 1-1. Will save you at least half on the feed bill.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

perfect, i would feed it in a heart beat, the protien is higher in the sunflower safflower and niger seed than the others, there shouldnt be a problem atall, peanuts also are high in protien, free range is great, and if you ever go fishing throw all the guts to the chickens and maybe catch them their own catfish or two a week that will help keep them happy


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You'd be lucky if it's as high as 10% protein, when layers need at least 15%, along with lots of calcium.


thats only if you want them to lay every day?

their ancestors much like ours where not guaranteed a well balanced diet...

let alone optimum!

nor food, day in or day out!

seems we all made it though...

not picking on you BFF, just saying.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

should add avoid any raw beans of any sort. cooked or roasted fine. raw is not good.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You'd be lucky if it's as high as 10% protein, when layers need at least 15%, along with lots of calcium.


But the birds free range. They should be ok in the warmer months without extra protein.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

1sttimemom said:


> Well the lowest protien of the bags was 10% the highest was 18%. The ingrediants on one of the bags was sunflower seeds, millet, and peanuts al were shelled!! I know it's not perfect feed but it was FREE!! We have about 50 chickens so every bit helps. I've been buying the cheaper farm store cat foot which is 30% protien and give them a bit of that a couple times a week. Thay always have oyster shell free choice. I don't think we will get enough to totally supply them but every bit help. I did give the goats a couple handfuls of the sunflower seeds.


Sounds fine, in fact probably higher quality than bagged chicken feed


----------



## solidwoods (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow your very lucky, seed like you describe is expensive.
jim


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

pancho said:


> Buy a bag of fish food, pellets, and mix it in with the seeds.
> You will raise the protein and have very happy chickens.


Yes, do this!

Lucky you!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cliff said:


> But the birds free range. They should be ok in the warmer months without extra protein.


 
If they *fill up* on cheap seed, they may not get enough other food to make up the difference, but they won't die or anything.

They just won't produce as many eggs
It's all a trade off between expense and producton


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

many times i do feed just whole bird seed/grain and free range, they lay more than enough, and these are game and game mix birds, EEs and some sexlinks, store bought doesnt always mean better, it just means store bought,


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

i use bird seed as part of my mix oon mny occassions. Also catfish food, etc/ They love the variety


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

Welh hubby brought home 2 more big bags!! One was just plain cracked corn. The other was a black oil sunflower mix. I am basically mixing all the mixed sacks into a big trash can and blending it together for a fancy scratch. They REALLY like it. Mixing about 1/2 with their reg layer feed. I know we won't always get max production but I think this could be an awesome way tol cut the bills a bit. Today hubby text me that they are short handed so he is actually helping run the blending. They are mixing sunflower, peanuts, raisons, cherries, and mixed nuts!!! Heck I want some of that for me to eat.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

I use wild bird seed in place of scratch, its cheaper around here & they like it more. I dont use it as a sole food source but extra & treats. Especially during the winter or dead heat of the summer when they dont go forage as much. Plus what they dont eat the other wild birds will. They seem to like it more since it has sunflower, more wheat & they like the millet as well.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

You can also get cheap dry cat food for a protein supplement. Mine love to raid the dog food bowl (size is about the same).


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

OK, so we've been doing the wild bird seed for feed for at least a week or more. Chickens are starting to lay more eggs than before!!! My hubby just brings home whatever they give him. Corn, large bags of wild bird blend, milo, BOSS, etc. Several bags of safflower seeds, and some other odds and ends. Much of it has some type of bird vitamin blend sprayed onto the blends plus added veg oil for fat. He has brought home hundreds of pounds of assorted feeds. We mixed it all together into large trash cans and are now completely out of actual layer feed. They also free range all day plus get kitchen scraps. The chicken sure seem happy. Eggs look good. Even the goats have been getting a bit of the mix for treats. Hubby keeps the employer happy by bringing in free eggs for whomever would like them. He only takes what he has permission to take, mostly stuff they would be thrown away!!!


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Never argue with success


----------

